# Solid, steady West not worrying about his All-Star status



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- If David West doesn't get an All-Star nod despite the myriad ways he's helped the Hornets win far more games than anyone expected, he can deal with that.
> 
> New Orleans coach Monty Williams might not take it as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/01/27/david-west-all-star-hopes.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Regardless of the big names floating around this year, I feel like he still has a chance. His game is really loud in the sense that he does so much one on one, and basically all his points are contested shots or long jumpers, not some gimme putbacks and alley oops dunks that love and griffin get so often. I feel like this is his most well rounded season as an nba player, but the hype train is not there for him like before. I would not be offended if hes left off, but I still wouldn't be that shocked if the coaches give him the nod.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> Regardless of the big names floating around this year, I feel like he still has a chance. His game is really loud in the sense that he does so much one on one, and basically all his points are contested shots or long jumpers, not some gimme putbacks and alley oops dunks that love and griffin get so often. I feel like this is his most well rounded season as an nba player, *but the hype train is not there for him like before*. I would not be offended if hes left off, but I still wouldn't be that shocked if the coaches give him the nod.


Hype train from who? West never has a hype train.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Last time he got in basically because the game was in New Orleans. I assume that they'll call Duncan and Gasol centers, put one of them in the starting lineup and that would leave probably 3 forward spots. Since there are so many good forwards in the West it's hard to see David getting in. Only thing that would upset me is that if Kevin Love got in based on compiling numbers for one of the worst teams in the league, while West has busted his ass to help the Hornets get three times as many wins. Actually more than three times as many.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hype train from who? West never has a hype train.


The coaches are the one that vote in the reserves, and they certainly take notice of wests prowess as an offensive juggernaut that they must plan around. This year though, I havent heard a great deal of other players/coaches saying much about him, even though hes playing some outstanding ball. I attribute this almost to the fact that they know hes gonna bring it every game, whereas before he somewhat blew up overnight and really turned heads. Kinda like how Lamarcus Aldridge has a lot more followers this season based on his bigger influence on games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> *Last time he got in basically because the game was in New Orleans.* I assume that they'll call Duncan and Gasol centers, put one of them in the starting lineup and that would leave probably 3 forward spots. Since there are so many good forwards in the West it's hard to see David getting in. Only thing that would upset me is that if Kevin Love got in based on compiling numbers for one of the worst teams in the league, while West has busted his ass to help the Hornets get three times as many wins. Actually more than three times as many.


Perhaps. The New Orleans game was the first time he got in. Maybe because it was played in NOLA and it could also be because the Hornets had the best record in the WC at that time and they thought the team should have more than 1 player. West was playing really nice that year too. As was Chandler. And then the coaches voted West in the season after too. The game wasn't in New Orleans then. I, personally, don't expect West to get in. I didn't expect him to get in the 2 times he was in either so what do I know? LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

If West gets in, the reason people will say now is that he got in because the NBA owns the Hornets. :raised_ey


----------

